# houston, texas to calgary, alberta



## catalitic (Sep 13, 2012)

hey guys. i am new here, and need a bit of help. i am going to get an offer to transfer to calgary with my company (oil and gas) in the near future. i have heard what they have offered to other people % wise, and it seems a bit low to me. so, i have been doing a bit of homework. 

i have found that living in calgary is about 27-33% more expensive than houston, depending on what internet site you go to. i was wondering if i could get a bit of input on this? 

second, i am making about 90k / yr right now, so after a modest 15% promotion, and a 30% cost of living increase, i have pegged my number at about $135k / yr. my question is, is how are taxes going to pan out for me? how do the rates compare? i have NOT been able to find much info on this at all. i was hoping that someone could help me compare at the end of the day how much i will be taking home after taxes in comparison to houston?

thanks for the input.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

catalitic said:


> hey guys. i am new here, and need a bit of help. i am going to get an offer to transfer to calgary with my company (oil and gas) in the near future. i have heard what they have offered to other people % wise, and it seems a bit low to me. so, i have been doing a bit of homework.
> 
> i have found that living in calgary is about 27-33% more expensive than houston, depending on what internet site you go to. i was wondering if i could get a bit of input on this?


Hi, the percentage you are quoting seems about right. Housing and food are rather expensive in Alberta. Nonetheless, your new salary also seems adequate. 



catalitic said:


> second, i am making about 90k / yr right now, so after a modest 15% promotion, and a 30% cost of living increase, i have pegged my number at about $135k / yr. my question is, is how are taxes going to pan out for me? how do the rates compare? i have NOT been able to find much info on this at all. i was hoping that someone could help me compare at the end of the day how much i will be taking home after taxes in comparison to houston?
> 
> thanks for the input.


In terms of taxes, you can go either way:
1) Canadian Income Tax Calculator 2011 | Life Insurance Canada
2) What are the income tax rates in Canada?

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll just point out that the avearage annual income , in Canada, for a single person, is about 43 k a year. So, you would be earning about three times that, as a gross income. 

Jim B

Toronto.


----------



## catalitic (Sep 13, 2012)

okay thanks for the reply. 

at a simple level it looks like i'd be paying a very similar tax rate on the federal level, but there is an additional flat 10% provincial tax to pay for alberta. this is definitely killer! i will just have to ask for more dough now. 

on the more advanced level, the tax issue looks quite complicated, especially filing your taxes. im thinking i am going to have to hire a tax attorney for an hour or so to help better assess what is a good deal and what is break even. 

take home less and everything is more expensive... yikes. better stock up on fruit loops before i go.


----------



## canadian citizen (Aug 25, 2012)

You are coming from Texas. 

The simple fact is that you are coming to a place that has a MUCH lower crime rate, and a Universal health care system, and you can only think about the taxes ???

Ever wonder what those higher taxes are paying FOR ? 

The peace of mind that comes from not having to worry that a serious illness or injury will out you in the poor house. And not having to worry that a parking lot dis-agreement will lead to a shooting. 

Perhaps you need to spend a few minutes thinking about what REALLY matters in life ? 

Jim B

Toronto..


----------



## structured01 (Jul 26, 2012)

Catalitic,

I just wanted to extend you a welcome to Canada, if you do end up making the move to Calgary. Most Canadians believe in the freedom of speech and the freedom of opinion, furthermore you will find many of us who share your values.

Cheers
John in Ottawa


----------



## catalitic (Sep 13, 2012)

Jim - thanks for your input on what I should shoot for in life. I also appreciate your off topic comment on average Canadian income. 

Anyway, my health insurance is fine. I'd rather save in my HSA and have awesome medical available ASAP should I need it than pay a tax. I remember I hurt my knee playing hockey a few years ago. I had an MRI the same day. Literally. Not sure I can say the same for the neighbor up north?

I agree with you on the comment on the parking lot shooting though. People here are nuts. I actually used to carry a glock 30 with me all the time, but it was too big of hassle to comply with all the laws of concealed carry and live a normal life. In Calgary last month I was there, bumper to bumper traffic and not a single person honking or shouting. Everyone is calm and nice. Never seen anything like it. 

What it comes down to here is that I'm plenty happy here. If work wants me up there, they are going to have to pay up, end of story. I am just trying to figure out what is break even without paying an attorney. Jobs are everywhere in houston. If I wanted to live there i would have looked for a job there a long time ago.


----------

